# Shelby invasion pictures!!!!



## slick (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok gang, Karla and I are back home safe and sound from the Shelby Invasion of the Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach, Ca. No Huffman bikes were harmed in this Invasion we promise. A few may have been taken prisoner or made fun of all day long but that's it. HAHA!! We had an absolute blast hanging out with all of our fLong Beach bicycle family friends! I can't give enough thanks to the following::::  (CycloneCoaster)Frank, Bernard, (cyclingday)Marty,(Schwinnja)John,(San Diego)John, (Old hotrod)Dave,(37 Fleetwood)Scott,(poollboy1) Ethan,(Aeropsycho)Jamie,(Jaf/Co) Jim,(Tonic)Tony,Vintage Bicycle Supply Mike,(Fordmike65) Mike, (Rustafari) Rusty, (Freqman1) Shawn and his daughter, and Martyn Donaldson, as well as the many other close friends of mine for coming out on the ride. The Cyclone Coaster group had a good 220 bikes on the ride other then the Shelbys. We had about 20-25 Shelbys on the ride as well. 

So here is a nice little teaser picture of what is to come....

Grab some popcorn or a cocktail and enjoy. There are some NON shelby pictures in here also but not much. I was drawn to the fire like a moth to the shelby flame. So sorry if there are not enough NON shelby pictures in here. I have to admit that there were only a few Schwinns that showed up on this ride.........offly odd if you ask me? Scared boys? You will have your day in the sun in the near future. The schwinn-a-pallooza,canti-frame collaboration, or what have you ride will be happening soon we promise.  




 

Ok so Karla and i began our day at the Rock Bottom Brewery for a few beers on Saturday before the ride on sunday...    

 

We then joined up with Frank, one of the founders of the Cyclone Coaster group later that evening in our hotel in Long Beach. And than the pre-party began.....


----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey who's this guy starting to feel the 5 hour drive and endless night of wrenching on Shelbys before the ride....   

 

 

After a beautiful ride into Belmont Shores all along the beach paved path on the sandy beaches from Long Beach, this was across the street from our watering hole.


----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2013)

And sunday morning is amongst us. This gorgeous Autocycle shows uo for the Cyckone Coaster ride....as well as many others. here we go GANG!!!!!!! Hold onto your seats!!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 9, 2013)

That looks like fun. Great pics!!! Ride on!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2013)

The Schwinn-a-palooza ride will be a tough one to organize, because the Schwinn guys don't suffer from the inferiority complex the way the Shelby boys do.

 The Schwinn guys are just a bunch of arrogant bastards who know,  their bikes are so bitchen, they don't even have to ride them.

Just kindding of course.  The Schwinn guys will ride with you anytime, anywhere. Just name the place, and we'll be there.


----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2013)

This gorgeous Roadmaster showed up in all it's 4th of July colors for the ride! I loved it BTW!


----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok Boys and girls. Here come the SHELBYS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2013)

Lobdell horizontal spring seat-a-pallooza!!!! 




 
The beautiful Karla and myself enjoying the last few hours in Shelby Heaven before our trek back home.....     

 

Long Nose Airflow heaven.....


----------



## slick (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok our last and final installment has our hostess with the mostess at Dave's Famous BBQ in Long Beach (our lunch stop) , miss Shelby herself who serves us in the patio area everytime we are doing a ride. I swear her name is actually Shelby. No joking. I wasn't able to take a close up of the name tag for obvious reasons...i'd be walking home, or pedaling...  I think a few other lucky Cabers got a nice close up maybe they could share of the name tag. HAHA!!! 

Here she is next to the real deal Shelbys.  



 

 


Thanks you Cyclone Coaster family as well as my Shelby family. Goodnight. Shelby Delta "BOOB" Taillights  to dream about before you all go to bed. Ok, yes they are "EGG" lights but "I personally" nicknamed them the "BOOB" light for obvious reasons. Trademark of the new name to follow soon. HAHA!! Goodnight gang.......................


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jul 9, 2013)

Awesome pics Chris!!!  Great to see you and Karla again and cool to meet a few more of the Nor-Cal crew as well. It was a blast to see all the Shelbys out in force! You guys outdid yourselves. The Cyclone Coaster rides seem to get bigger every month, but I think you've really started something big with this Invasion! See you in a couple weeks when a few of us "invade" your neck o' the woods 


Martyn


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing these great pics - looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 10, 2013)

*Wow!*

Wow these photos are just amazing.  To have that many Shelbys altogether and so many of them high end deluxe models.

I've never seen anything like it.

Slick your pair of Shelbys look great, the chrome on the ladies tank really makes the right balance to make them somehow match as a pair. I wonder how it would look with black tank inserts - might be a photoshop task for fun just to see.

I am getting a really nice Shelby in a few months - in the fall.  I have a few. I especially like nonose Shelbys because they seem so ultra rare so it's great there were a coupe there too.  

I have so many technical questions about these bikes.  I am getting a long nose with fluted fenders in the future and have a 'boob' light for it already but I noticed from the pics that some are chrome and some seem aluminium - was that the case in the day that they made them in both sorts?  I think mine is chrome but it's a repro supposedly although he seemed a little unsure if you can believe it.  It's impressive to see so many of those lights alone. 

The other thing is the chainguards, they came in chrome and aluminium right (?) - and the racks too, chrome and alu?  Seeing that many Shelbys together is great for reasons of comparisim and learning.  

Slick your bike seems to have an aluminium rack but the others look chrome unless they are polished - I can't tell and I don't know about it.  The one I am getting in a few months has chrome fenders, aluminum carrier and chrome chain guard, but then a stainless steel tank inserts.  All these metals are confusing especially once you polish. I love Slick's bike because it has a matt look - not so shiny but absolutely deadly - killer bike. 

These photos are something else - better than bike show photos too, with the bikes in their true element - fantastic.  I'm saving them for desktop background material


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 10, 2013)

Awesome pics Chris!  Here ya go...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 10, 2013)

*Great shots Slick ........*

Way to represent Slick ... great pictures ... good times with our California Invasion group as always ... I had a absolute blast with the pre-invasion ride Saturday night with Karla & yourself for food & drinks @ House of Hayden then Rileys in Belmont Shores & the night ride along the beach trail back ... Last time you were out I missed the night before from working on a bike ... I learned my lesson & made the day before happen with you & Karla this time which is a much better way to go ... good times with good friends ... I along with a few of the CYCLONE COASTER crew will see you up on your ride across the Golden Gate Bridge & back in a couple weeks ... we are all looking forward to it ... see you soon ... Frank


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 10, 2013)

Rustafari said:


> Awesome pics Chris!  Here ya go...




Yikes - this Shelby belongs in Ivo's thread!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 10, 2013)

Great pics Slick!  Looks like loads of fun!   I'd love to make it out there someday but man its a long way.....and $$$.....maybe I'll have an auction and sell some of my belongings so I can make the trip....


----------



## bricycle (Jul 10, 2013)

Grand pics!!!! sure l@@ked like FUN!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 10, 2013)

*sheby factoid*



babyjesus said:


> Wow these photos are just amazing.  To have that many Shelbys altogether and so many of them high end deluxe models.
> 
> I've never seen anything like it.
> 
> ...




Both the streamline rack and big guard came either painted or aluminum on more deluxe models...never were chromed, that is restoration emulation.
Also, I think you have spotted some fake boobs Marc.
Chris


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 10, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Both the streamline rack and big guard came either painted or aluminum on more deluxe models...never were chromed, that is restoration emulation.
> Also, I think you have spotted some fake boobs Marc.
> Chris




Chris .... no expert myself - but are you sure on the deluxe chainguards ??? - I have a had a few chrome big deluxe chainguards that looked like original steel guards in chrome ( rust/patina & chrome loss & all ) & they were on original unrestored Shelby big tank bikes mens & ladies versions over the years - Different story on the rear deluxe racks - I have never had or have never seen an original rear rack in original chrome - only painted steel racks or aluminum racks .. just an observation again I am not a expert myself on the ways of the Shelby ... 

Pictured Below is such a bicycle ... the guard is loosing the chrome .. but it has fluted fenders & aluminum guard ... not my bike .. but one I have seen in person .....Frank


----------



## El Roth (Jul 10, 2013)

Awesome pixs..feels like I was there. Thx for sharing


----------



## slick (Jul 10, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> Wow these photos are just amazing.  To have that many Shelbys altogether and so many of them high end deluxe models.
> 
> I've never seen anything like it.
> 
> ...







Thanks for the compliments.   Ok so here's the deal on the shelbys. The fluted fenders were available in steel or aluminum. The 2 pairs pictured are steel chromed. The racks were available in steel and aluminum as well. The 2 pictured are aluminum also. Mine just isn't polished. I like the raw look next to the high shine of the fenders. There are also a deluxe rack and a standard rack. The standard is smooth on the sides, the deluxe, like on my bike as well as Ethans has a indented area in the sides with a raised lip around the edge. Now the guards were also aluminum or steel. Yet again both are aluminum pictured, mine is just a raw finish instead of polished. The taillights are all steel. Mine is metal finished in bare steel with a finish of 5000 grit sandpaper. It had some dings, scratches etc. that had to be smoothed out before chrome and i didn't have enough time before the ride to have it dipped so i just polished it the best i could by hand to make it appear chromed for the ride. The aluminum "BOOB" lights that i have seen are all repops.They are a heavy casting. Hope that sums it up?

As for my bike, it is sort of a one off bike in many ways. The guard on my bike is a one off hand made aluminum guard from Terry in southern California. The only one he made and the only one he ever will i presume. My rack is the real deal, the tank is a very rare Steel repop tank which i have heard only 12 were made? Not sure who made them? Any info would be appreciated. The whole tank was hammered and shrunk by hand with a mold. Very kool in my book. The tank inserts are stainless hand made as well. My stem is a one off hand made stem as well. The fenders are actually made by Wald. They are stamped on the inside on the front fender right in front of the left front fender brace rivet on the part of steel that is rolled over the edge. The lettering is the height of that steel lip and about as long as a fingernail in width. My "BOOB" light is also hand made. Not sure who made it but a lot of work was involved in the process. So i'm sure most people will cry that my bike isn't all real. Honestly i don't care. My bike in my eyes is more unique then the rest since mine has all hand made parts that are one of a kind and to the naked eye nobody would have known until i posted this. Usually the people to cry either don't have one anyways or don't ride their bikes so......


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 10, 2013)

The did chrome the deluxe racks and guards that where ordered that way from the factory.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 10, 2013)

With all of this Shelby porn, my body needs a refractory period...
Chris


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 10, 2013)

Outstanding pics Slick and thanks for posting them up!! What a great ride and glad to be a part of it! It is almost better seeing pics because you can study the bikes. While there it was pure sensory overload! I even saw my Iver Johnson in a couple of your pics. When is the Iver Johnson Jamboree ride again?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 10, 2013)

I am not the Shelby Grand Pooba and not related to Bobby Shelby, just a collector with observations from research.
I would like to see any literature stating the big guard was chromed, aluminum big guards, highly polished off the line provided the same affect and generally paired with fluted fenders in the straight down tube Shelby (non snub nose) lineage.
I have never seen a conclusive original chrome big guard example...Frank that pic looks like bare metal stripped of paint.
I have also never seen aluminum fluted fenders as they took the boob light early and a recessed stimsonite later, always chromed steel.
With all of the component permutations and branding Shelby is known for, it is difficult to make any consistent grouping, just generalizations.
Furthermore, I would estimate 50% of big tank Shelby's have been restored and the facts lost, and of the originals how many have been partially reconstituted, muddling history to make the bicycle as valuable/luxurious as possible?
Chris


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Here we go again.... You take the one picture that is a original bike that frank posted and somebody took the paint off it... really? Steve Castelli Airflow has aluminum fluted fenders.... I will look threw my pictures when i get some time... over the past 25 plus years i have been into Airflow's i have seen original chromed steal guards and racks... The main reason people wanted chrome steal guards and racks was they where a lot stronger and still had that shinny look other then paint .Those of you that have aluminum stuff ...if you look at it wrong it will dent. That is the main reason why you do not see that many fluted fenders left is they where so thin...


----------



## slick (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a few pictures of a girls bike ALL original that has chromed fluted fenders, chromed big guard, chromed deluxe rack, and the delta boob light. Unfortunately the bike got parted out. Not by me of course.

Ok here we go with some proof. The first guard was on a bike right here on the cabe. I'm pretty sure we all remember it being listed for sale. The next bike is the girls i was talking about. I'm 200% positive this is all original. Can't fake that much rust unless it was submerged under the ocean with the Titanic? You can see the chrome peeling off of the guard as well as the rack.


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 10, 2013)

slick said:


> Thanks for the compliments.   Ok so here's the deal on the shelbys. The fluted fenders were available in steel or aluminum. The 2 pairs pictured are steel chromed. The racks were available in steel and aluminum as well. The 2 pictured are aluminum also. Mine just isn't polished. I like the raw look next to the high shine of the fenders. There are also a deluxe rack and a standard rack. The standard is smooth on the sides, the deluxe, like on my bike as well as Ethans has a indented area in the sides with a raised lip around the edge. Now the guards were also aluminum or steel. Yet again both are aluminum pictured, mine is just a raw finish instead of polished. The taillights are all steel. Mine is metal finished in bare steel with a finish of 5000 grit sandpaper. It had some dings, scratches etc. that had to be smoothed out before chrome and i didn't have enough time before the ride to have it dipped so i just polished it the best i could by hand to make it appear chromed for the ride. The aluminum "BOOB" lights that i have seen are all repops.They are a heavy casting. Hope that sums it up?
> 
> As for my bike, it is sort of a one off bike in many ways. The guard on my bike is a one off hand made aluminum guard from Terry in southern California. The only one he made and the only one he ever will i presume. My rack is the real deal, the tank is a very rare Steel repop tank which i have heard only 12 were made? Not sure who made them? Any info would be appreciated. The whole tank was hammered and shrunk by hand with a mold. Very kool in my book. The tank inserts are stainless hand made as well. My stem is a one off hand made stem as well. The fenders are actually made by Wald. They are stamped on the inside on the front fender right in front of the left front fender brace rivet on the part of steel that is rolled over the edge. The lettering is the height of that steel lip and about as long as a fingernail in width. My "BOOB" light is also hand made. Not sure who made it but a lot of work was involved in the process. So i'm sure most people will cry that my bike isn't all real. Honestly i don't care. My bike in my eyes is more unique then the rest since mine has all hand made parts that are one of a kind and to the naked eye nobody would have known until i posted this. Usually the people to cry either don't have one anyways or don't ride their bikes so......




Your bike is perfect - a metal hand built tank - that's some serious work and basically the real thing if it's made of the same material. Maybe a different route was taken to get to the same result but it's the result which counts obviously. I also suspect my 'boob' is fake  - but it's made up of so many little parts and rivets etc that it's a real work of art. I'll pm you a photo of it in due course and you might be able to tell me more about it I didn't know. It's got a shrunken lens because it's pretty old.  The aluminium handmade parts on your bike sure as hell make it unique - it has a different shine to and is generally a more matt bike which I think is great.  Shine on a bright day gets pretty blinding but yours is somehow different because it seems to absorb a bit more like and it looks excellent in those photos.  They are all beautiful bikes and no one is better than the other.  Personally I'm a sucker for those fluted fenders and little upgrades like the knuckle guards. I can't wait to get mine - saving up as we speak.  Poolboy's bike is another real serious beauty - seeing them altogether like that not normal - these photos will be floating around the net for years to come and people who don't know their origin are going to be wondering what the hell happened that all these amazing bikes ended up being ridden around in public like that. I wish I could come to things like that but I'm soooo far away   - it looks like so much fun


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 11, 2013)

When I make a statement as I did it is based on the facts as I know them, strictly empirical info collected from studying these bicycles and catalogues.

I am still waiting to see a *bona fide *big guard in chrome on an original...slick, the Santi no-nose had the guard added and looks re-chromed finish over pitting ( I have pics from how this bicycle was available from Ted Lusher at the Iron Ranch) and the ladies guard looks to be the same color as the frame to me.

What we know is that Shelby chromed some of their guards... the embossed guard that went with most banana tanks to pair with the stainless tank version and also the 1940 plus bubble guard on many models.  On the flip side there are Shelby guards that were never chromed as in the surfboard style.
Also the rack available in painted steel or aluminum versions, has not been contested it was available in chrome...never seen it and typically paired with the guard finish. So if a chrome big guard existed, what was it paired with in terms of the rack?
If a chromed big guard was factory, where is it?  Of all the upwards of 50 big tank Shelbys on the internet, surely there is a uncontestable example out there, AL guards are hens teeth, but I can at least find a dozen or so.
Back to Frank's example, peculiar how mother nature crushed the chrome on the big guard, yet spared the fenders, rims, bars, etc.. Hmmm.

Basically if there is a chromed big guard, I would think they would actually be seen except on restored airflos.

You guys can believe what you want and I would rather know for sure than be right over someone being wrong (and if that's me, so be it).

Chris


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 11, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I am not the Shelby Grand Pooba and not related to Bobby Shelby, just a collector with observations from research.
> I would like to see any literature stating the big guard was chromed, aluminum big guards, highly polished off the line provided the same affect and generally paired with fluted fenders in the straight down tube Shelby (non snub nose) lineage.
> I have never seen a conclusive original chrome big guard example...Frank that pic looks like bare metal stripped of paint.
> I have also never seen aluminum fluted fenders as they took the boob light early and a recessed stimsonite later, always chromed steel.
> ...




*Chris 

I am just going by what I personally have seen & touched* ... I am not going by some product literature that was handed to a dealer 70 years ago ... 

*That guard was chromed & it was flaking off from age* - not bare metal or restored .....again not mine - but I saw it in person & definitely chrome with loss from age wear & tear .. 
*
Not all chrome was equal either* .. the fluted fenders were made & chromed by one manufacturer while the chaingaurd was made & chromed at another time .. thinner chrome ?? bad prep work ?? who knows ... it doesn't age all equally though 
*
I presently have 2 big guards in chrome personally that are original chrome* .. no doubt in my mind that they are original pieces 

The pics Slick posted of the Shelby No Nose with the big guard that was sold here on thecabe - The Chrome big chainguard on the bike was my old chainguard that I got on an original Airflo & that is definitely chrome ... I know it did not come on that No Nose from the factory .. but the Insert in the tank was ALSO chrome with the same look to it as the gaurd .. so the marrage of the Chainguard to that bicycle made sense & looked accurate  

*I am not even counting ANY restored Shelby bicycles* .. since the originality of the Shelby & it's components were lost when it was restored ... 

*ALSO ... literature isn't the tell all on everything either* ..  How many of you have purchased lets say a car - boat - motorcycle EXACTLY as it is in the catalog ?? just saying that the support literature is not exactly 100% accurate either ... things sometimes change in production AFTER the literature has been printed ... 

As I say ... " the more knowledge you acquire ... the more questions you have " ... ride vintage .. Frank


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 11, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> When I make a statement as I did it is based on the facts as I know them, strictly empirical info collected from studying these bicycles and catalogues.
> 
> I am still waiting to see a *bona fide *big guard in chrome on an original...slick, the Santi no-nose had the guard added and looks re-chromed finish over pitting ( I have pics from how this bicycle was available from Ted Lusher at the Iron Ranch) and the ladies guard looks to be the same color as the frame to me.
> 
> ...




This is the bike I'm buying this fall - saving up as we speak.  It's all orig from the Castelli collection and restored. It has a chrome guard.

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle1021  - I have a boob light for it.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 11, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> This is the bike I'm buying this fall - saving up as we speak.  It's all orig from the Castelli collection and restored. It has a chrome guard.
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle1021  - I have a boob light for it.





DANG! :eek:


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 11, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> DANG! :eek:




There's a history to it - I have been bugging him for it since the beginning of time - I have a good relationship with the guy and he lets me pay over time in bits which I have been doing.  I'll have by christmas if all goes to plan and that includes the 6 weeks it takes to ship it here on the cheap.

I thought the exact same thing when I saw it - eek! DANG!


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 11, 2013)

Personal anecdote with regard to product content: 

While in college I worked for a retailer that sold, among other things, bicycles.  For a 3 year period, I was the sole party who received, unpackaged, assembled, prepared for sale, and subsequently serviced and repaired ALL the bicycles for this establishment.  Now, these were not 1938 Shelbys, nor were they 1949 Schwinns, but they were the products of 2 major US bicycle manufacturers.  I can state, without reservation or hesitation, that the products shipped were not all identical or uniform.  There WERE occaisional deviations from the "norm" or "standard".  It is a fact that our manufacturers had intentionally or unintentionally substituted components that were different, but still functional.  We put them on the floor and sold them... we did not "call the authorities"... Take it for whatever it is worth.  

My takeaway is: I believe that no one, not even Bobby Shelby himself, can say with absolute certainty that something _never_ happened.  I do suspect however, that this explanation (or excuse) is way over-used to cover-up for dis-honest or unknowing deficiencies.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2013)

That is a nice looking bike and I wouldn't do anything to it except ride it. As far as correctness goes I'm not going to enter into the fray--you saw what happened to the Phantom chain wheel thread! I will say that I would have reservations about anything in the Castelli collection as being 100% accurate. There were many bikes in his collection that it looks like artistic license was exercised liberally. Even though I have restored bikes I still like my original bikes the best. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 11, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> This is the bike I'm buying this fall - saving up as we speak.  It's all orig from the Castelli collection and restored. It has a chrome guard.
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle1021  - I have a boob light for it.




Great looking Speedline ... congrats on the saving up ... post pics when you get it in ... Ride Shelby .. Frank


----------



## RustyK (Jul 11, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Even though I have restored bikes I still like my original bikes the best. V/r Shawn




Shawn your tank and fender are a little crusty, you should sell this immediately, to me. Great Bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2013)

RustyK said:


> Shawn your tank and fender are a little crusty, you should sell this immediately, to me. Great Bike!




Yea its pretty much a ragged out piece of crap but I would be hard pressed to get $500 for it so I'll just hold on to it! Actually it is one of my favorite riders. V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 11, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> That is a nice looking bike and I wouldn't do anything to it except ride it. As far as correctness goes I'm not going to enter into the fray--you saw what happened to the Phantom chain wheel thread! I will say that I would have reservations about anything in the Castelli collection as being 100% accurate. There were many bikes in his collection that it looks like artistic license was exercised liberally. Even though I have restored bikes I still like my original bikes the best. V/r Shawn




Beggars can't be choosers. I'm a beggar. Sure I'd love to find an orig bike over a restored bike but - - I can't find one and nor have I ever seen one go down I have no clue how you get these things. I take what I can. 

I also don't know a whole lot about them so maybe you can point out whats an 'excess of artistic license'. I genuinely want to know. I am not familiar with them in ways I am with other bikes.

All I know is I have a fake probably boob light for it. ]

I'd love an original one probably more than this.  Orig long nose Shelby Airflow anybody, (preferrably with fluted fenders and chrome/alu parts)?

.....and I intend to ride it.  I don't know why you wouldn't ride it?  You ride your SS right?  Be a shame not to.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2013)

You're a lucky beggar Marc! Yes I do ride my SS and every other bike I own. To me that is one of the greatest pleasures of this hobby. I have a lot of other stuff that just sits in albums or on the shelf and it doesn't get the appreciation the bikes get. I was speaking generally of the Catelli bikes and not yours in particular. As I said I'm not getting in on this one. As Chris alluded Shelby, of all the manufacturers, seemed to use whatever to build a bike. Even their original literature (with pictures of real bikes) is inconsistent. Think all Speedlines came with Airflo bars-think again. In fact most No-Nose came with regular bars. Same with those Lobdell seats--especially girls Speedline/Arrow and No-Nose a lot of the times were equipped with standard seats. Enjoy the bike and ride it! V/r Shawn


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 11, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> Beggars can't be choosers. I'm a beggar.... .





If you're a beggar, what does that make the rest of us?


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 11, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> ...slick, the Santi no-nose had the guard added and looks re-chromed finish over pitting ( I have pics from how this bicycle was available from Ted Lusher at the Iron Ranch)...
> 
> Chris




Just for the record: I have pics from BEFORE Ted Lusher, and I spoke to someone who examined the bike in the '90's, and it had a chrome plated big airflo guard at both times (albeit a different one).


----------



## zephyrblau (Jul 11, 2013)

*real ?*

Here she is next to the real deal Shelbys. 




 

I don't know, Chris. her Shelbys look pretty real to me


----------



## slick (Jul 11, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> This is the bike I'm buying this fall - saving up as we speak.  It's all orig from the Castelli collection and restored. It has a chrome guard.
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle1021  - I have a boob light for it.





Babyjesus, All i can say is WOW!!!!! You are one lucky guy. Ironically enough i am modeling my bike after that one. When i first got the rack from the same guy i bought the bike from, the hunt was on for a guard,then it was only natural to want the fenders. The whole bike was transformed. The upgrades were incredible. I didn't mind upgrading my bike to the deluxe parts for one HUGE reason. It NEVER had original paint so it honestly didn't matter to me. If it was original paint i would have left it alone. I got the bike in the suede black and fell in love with it and left it alone since then.

So sooner or later my bike will be painted to match the bike you are getting. Luckily we don't live closer to each other so i guess it's ok that they will be the same paint scheme? I only know of one other bike with that paint cheme and it's all original paint. The same blue and red. I was told this color scheme signified the bike to be a fully deluxe airflow and they were named the Super Airflow? Not sure how true that holds up but it sounds kool at least. That's really kool that your new bike is actually my screensaver right now. Oh and LEAVE the Delta Mouselight on it. Those taillights are very rare as well, and there is actually a big rectangular hole that will cut in the rear fender for that specific light. The hole has to be big for the "C" or "D" battery that goes inside the recessed bucket that the light mounts to. I personally like the mouselight on there better then the "BOOB" light on mine. 

Congrats buddy. Save some more dough and ship it out to California for next years Shelby ride which will be in July as well for 2014. See you then! It would look awesome parked next to mine. Maybe i could get the 3rd blue and red bike to com out of hibernation. I tried for this year but no luck....


----------



## slick (Jul 11, 2013)

zephyrblau said:


> Here she is next to the real deal Shelbys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHA!!!!! They were bigger then the "BOOBS" on our 4 bikes so i wasn't exactly sure?? HAHAHA!!!


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 11, 2013)

slick said:


> Babyjesus, All i can say is WOW!!!!! You are one lucky guy. Ironically enough i am modeling my bike after that one. When i first got the rack from the same guy i bought the bike from, the hunt was on for a guard,then it was only natural to want the fenders. The whole bike was transformed. The upgrades were incredible. I didn't mind upgrading my bike to the deluxe parts for one HUGE reason. It NEVER had original paint so it honestly didn't matter to me. If it was original paint i would have left it alone. I got the bike in the suede black and fell in love with it and left it alone since then.
> 
> So sooner or later my bike will be painted to match the bike you are getting. Luckily we don't live closer to each other so i guess it's ok that they will be the same paint scheme? I only know of one other bike with that paint cheme and it's all original paint. The same blue and red. I was told this color scheme signified the bike to be a fully deluxe airflow and they were named the Super Airflow? Not sure how true that holds up but it sounds kool at least. That's really kool that your new bike is actually my screensaver right now. Oh and LEAVE the Delta Mouselight on it. Those taillights are very rare as well, and there is actually a big rectangular hole that will cut in the rear fender for that specific light. The hole has to be big for the "C" or "D" battery that goes inside the recessed bucket that the light mounts to. I personally like the mouselight on there better then the "BOOB" light on mine.
> 
> Congrats buddy. Save some more dough and ship it out to California for next years Shelby ride which will be in July as well for 2014. See you then! It would look awesome parked next to mine. Maybe i could get the 3rd blue and red bike to com out of hibernation. I tried for this year but no luck....




Slick I have an aluminium mouselight already too but it doesn't have a lense.  I dont' have a use for it yet and am not sure what to do with it. Know where I can find a lense?  So you think I should leave it on eh and not put the boob light on there.  Evan the guy who owns it now said I should save my one and only boob light for it  - the only other options I have for that light are my nonose or Arrow (snub nose).  All who I asked seem to think it would go best on that bike.  I have seen one orig paint bike in a photo that looked the same ie: my future bike was probably restored/modelled after it.  Sadly what I don't know is what that bike started out like.  Evan usually knows his stuff and if he says the fenders are nos it leads me to believe that bike is made up - ie: who knows how it started. I'm suprised you say to keep the mouselight on it.

Ok - I haven't got this bike and it's not mine yet so this is all a bit premature really but anyway...

If what Shawn says is true about the Castelli bikes I would guess this bike was made up using some orig one as a model.  I haven't studied it closely enough in comparisim with the paintjob on the orig one.  I always thought it looked pretty good - I mean I totally love the bike and when I first saw it I actually made Evan swear to me that I would have dibs on it when he sold it and he'd have to give me plenty of warning so I could pay up for it. I am totally in love with that bike but I am no Shelby expert like some of you guys so I appreciate your future advice regardless.  I got the boob light on ebay - I'm sure you all saw it recently on ebay sold as a repro with a shrunk lense and since I literally never ever saw one go down before I went for it because I figured it was my only chance. I don't know how you guys find your big tank Shelby parts but I am certainly out of the loop and this bike really is and has always been my only chance at owning a big tank long nose Shelby.  I don't know how Shawn managed to find an orig paint one - I guess he knows the right people!  I have quite a number of restored bikes which I'd gladly have in orig paint but never found or had the chance at as such. I ride them all but carefully obviously.  I've been smitten over this big Shelby for years, literally but I would be happy to know from somebody who understands these bikes better if they think it's been 'stylized' a la Castelli I assume with regard to the paint job. 

I have one other Castelli bike which is a Skylark and it seems pretty perfect but again it's a bike without much room for 'stylizing' - I can imagine once it comes to complicated paintjobs and darts and trim etc etc they might be quite off the original theme.  If anybody has or knows (Shawn?) where I can see pics of other Castelli bikes I'd be very curious to see them out of interest.  The reason why I posted up this future big tank Shelby was because I had alot of questions about chrome v aluminium guards and racks etc - to be honest I wasn't even sure if the guard was correct in chrome or if the parts actually made sense on the bike - especially after seeing all those amazing Shelby's on the 'battlefield' and the invasion   - I have never been too sure about what the metals should be. For that matter I wonder what the inserts are meant to be made of.  I can imagine a person with the wrong parts could go out and have them chromed and make it all look right like a deluxe shiny Shelby but I don't know how much of that would be correct because I have never really known whats what. Slicks bike was one that always threw me because it has a different shine to it on those parts and it looks just great. I even sometimes wonder if you want shiny inserts if you can just get a painted one and blast and chrome it and 'make up' the big tank you are after.  With bikes as beautiful and rare I wouldn't be suprised if alot of different things have gone on in these regards - but since I don't even know what's right to begin with all I had and have is a bunch of questions more than anything - especially about the one I'm after - just to know if its' 'dodgy' or not or what 

All these invasion pics are crazy though. The different sheen on the boobs so much variation - all insanely beautiful. Who's is the orig paint one? That's like a dream come true that bike - I've not seen many or any such great examples like that.  Is that the famous 'Doctor's bike' ? it looks similar - 'straw/red' paintjob etc. It's amazing   They all are  - it sure gets heavy sitting at work looking at these invasion pics - I forget where I am and what I'm supposed to be doing lol.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Marc,
    My comments regarding the Castelli bikes weren't necessarily directed at the bike you're buying which looks pretty good. A lot of the Castelli bikes can be seen in Evolution of the Bicycle I & II. More than a few are incorrectly restored and are actually mis-identified in the books. I lucked out on my Speedline and actually bought it from the same person I got my Robin from--both were a stroke of timing luck. Mine has the Delta mouse tailight and you can get a vacuuformed lens from Classic Riders. V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Jul 12, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Marc,
> My comments regarding the Castelli bikes weren't necessarily directed at the bike you're buying which looks pretty good. A lot of the Castelli bikes can be seen in Evolution of the Bicycle I & II. More than a few are incorrectly restored and are actually mis-identified in the books. I lucked out on my Speedline and actually bought it from the same person I got my Robin from--both were a stroke of timing luck. Mine has the Delta mouse tailight and you can get a vacuuformed lens from Classic Riders. V/r Shawn




Thx alot Shawn - I'll see about getting a lense from them.  I'm glad you think the bike is ok. I'm just want the honest truth about it.  And thanks for the tip on Castelli bike pics - I'll check them out!  Wow so you got the Robin at the same time. I'll say lucked out - I mean I've actually never seen an all orig bike like that show up on the market so looks like you know the right person - and as you said -  at the right time.  

Until recently the only Shelby thing I ever managed to find of serious project basis was a beautiful nonose tank which I slowly collected parts around to create a nonose which still isn't even done. I do finally have all the parts except - get this - and please don't laugh - a set of Shelby fenders with curved braces.

Now all you guys seem to know where to get Shelby parts - but I have been looking for a set of Shelby fenders with curved braces for ---- years.  I do have a later set with only one set of braces on the rear and duck tails.  I have been wanting just 2 darn braces actually for the good part of around 5 years.  Please don't laugh at me  - I only have ebay and here and also I am not in the US which counts for part of it too.  Other than that I have everything to make a deluxe nonose except the fender light and fenders and 2 curved braces.  And that's after 5 years of looking if you can imagine. 
It's fun to build a bike up but when it comes to rare high end things sometimes your only option is to buy a whole restored bike - if you are lucky then orig paint and nice.  I even wrote to John asking if he had made something as simple as curved Shelby braces but I'm not sure he saw my email.  

So if anybody has...........  ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2013)

A slight correction Marc, I didn't get both bikes at the same time. I bought the Shelby a few years ago and bought the Robin this past October. V/r Shawn



babyjesus said:


> Thx alot Shawn - I'll see about getting a lense from them.  I'm glad you think the bike is ok. I'm just want the honest truth about it.  And thanks for the tip on Castelli bike pics - I'll check them out!  Wow so you got the Robin at the same time. I'll say lucked out - I mean I've actually never seen an all orig bike like that show up on the market so looks like you know the right person - and as you said -  at the right time.
> 
> Until recently the only Shelby thing I ever managed to find of serious project basis was a beautiful nonose tank which I slowly collected parts around to create a nonose which still isn't even done. I do finally have all the parts except - get this - and please don't laugh - a set of Shelby fenders with curved braces.
> 
> ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2013)

as if we needed more photos of the Invasion, here are mine...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 12, 2013)

*Some great pictures Scott .....*

More proof that we actually ride in numbers .... even @ the Shelby Invasion with CYCLONE COASTER ...... thanks for sharing the photos from the new & improved camera .... Ride On ... Frank


----------



## RJWess (Jul 12, 2013)

Scott do you take the tank and chainguard off the bike when you transport it?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2013)

RJWess said:


> Scott do you take the tank and chainguard off the bike when you transport it?
> 
> View attachment 104302




funny thing, no, I sent it off to get the pin stripes done and the guy brought it to the ride. I sent the guard with it to match the pin color.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> funny thing, no, I sent it off to get the pin stripes done and the guy brought it to the ride. I sent the guard with it to match the pin color.




Despite some of Scott's posts you can see he is a very social person--seen here making a new friend! I kept my daughter far from this guy--no not Scott, the other guy! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 12, 2013)

The other guy has been at the rides before, he's mentally handicapped and I haven't the heart to tell him to go away like everyone else so he gravitates to me.
he says he has a Schwinn, go figure...


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 12, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> The other guy has been at the rides before, he's mentally handicapped and I haven't the heart to tell him to go away like everyone else so he gravitates to me.
> *he says he has a Schwinn, go figure...*




OK, I really did, literally, laugh out loud.


----------

